# Tailfeather Molt?



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey friends.

Just wanted to get your thoughts on Peeta. His tail has been frayed lately- I have seen some larger feathers... he's eating, playing, not as chirpy/social but still will interact with Pippin just fine. Preening near his tail a little more often then usual... Just wanted some thoughts from folks who have more experience than I do.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peeta's tail feathers look fine to me in the pictures you posted. Tail feathers will molt just like other feathers and will be replaced with new.

Many budgies become a bit more quiet and less active when they are molting. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

He looks lovely and don't worry, if he is moulting his tail feathers will quickly grow back and be more beautiful than ever.


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep, like any feathers they will fall off. Just make sure the birdie isn't bleeding when they do. He looks happy and fine!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a big beautiful green boy, and you can treat us to lot's more pic's of 
him anytime the mood takes you...


----------



## PeetaAndPippin (Jul 25, 2015)

Hes not tame so its difficult to hold him but ever since I lost Caesar to tumors, I'm worried that he isn't molting but growing something. I hope not. How long would it take before he should be "normal" again? Is it normal that they preen more often in the area that may be sore? I'm so bad at owning animals I worry too much!


----------

